# Stop wasting our time obama - attack iran and remove its regime



## rhodescholar

The ten years of wasted time playing this game of charade diplomacy while iran builds nuclear weapons, and foments war across the mideast, all of which have served no purpose other than to grant the scum of the earth: khameini, putin, the chinese dictatorship and other rat holes with the message that the West, and in particular, the US, is a paper tiger afraid of its own shadow. 

Iran is constructing a broad array of nuclear weapons to cement their hold on Lebanon, Yemen, Gaza and iraq - and make themselves immune from any attempts to conduct regime change, both internal and external.  I've no doubt that psychopathic, cancerous, murderous regimes like iran's would use them on their own people to stay in power, a notion supported by their willingness to mass murder hundreds, if not thousands, of their own citizens in 2009 and at other times.

Obama needs to understand that there is no reasoning or negotiating with a regime of this nature; their sole existence is war and to spread their diseased version of islamic theocratic revolution across the mideast, and ultimately, entire world.

Extending these pointless negotiations will achieve nothing save grant the iranian filth more time to achieve a nuclear weapon, most of which is undoubtedly clandestine.  This is nothing to say of the Parchin and Fordow facilities at which iran's regime has never allowed inspections of any kind.

Even if an agreement of some kind were signed, any rational human knows such a piece of paper with the iranian dung would not be worth the paper it is printed on.

It would be better to strike them now, and exterminate this horrific regime now, before they have pulled a north korea or pakistan and tested a weapon that comes as a surprise to Western intelligence agencies. 

Is there a man in the room, obama?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Feminized Leftist Male... is about as close as the Peasantpimp gets to 'man'.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Not going to happen, neo-con.

*Stop wasting our time obama - attack iran and remove its regime*


----------



## skye

Too many Iranians in the White House.

Starting with Senior Advisor to Hussein..... Iranian born Valerie Jarrett.

Hell will freeze over before Muslim Barack attacks Iran.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hell will freeze over before any President attacks Iran.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> Not going to happen, neo-con.



You're mentally ill, and don't seem to have much to offer except for juvenile and thoughtless slogans meant to give the appearance that you have any value.  Go back to the trash heap you crawled out of, chimp.


----------



## Indofred

rhodescholar said:


> while iran builds nuclear weapons,



I'll bet you can't post any evidence of that, save Israelis assuring the world it's true.


----------



## rhodescholar

Indofred said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> while iran builds nuclear weapons,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you can't post any evidence of that, save Israelis assuring the world it's true.
Click to expand...


C-nt, don't even think of entering or trolling my thread, you worthless fucking piece of shit. Either address the points raised in the OP, or GTFO.  This thread is about iran - and will stay focused purely on iran, an illegal, cancerous terror state whose leadership cannot be liquidated soon enough.  

Iran is a criminal, fascist regime illegally exporting weapons across the mideast, and building nuclear weapons illegally in multiple facilities where it continues to refuse access to inspectors; it is time to wipe that regime off the map.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> while iran builds nuclear weapons,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you can't post any evidence of that, save Israelis assuring the world it's true.
Click to expand...


I bet you jump for joy every time an Iranian made missile blows
the brains out of a child


----------



## Roadrunner

rhodescholar said:


> The ten years of wasted time playing this game of charade diplomacy while iran builds nuclear weapons, and foments war across the mideast, all of which have served no purpose other than to grant the scum of the earth: khameini, putin, the chinese dictatorship and other rat holes with the message that the West, and in particular, the US, is a paper tiger afraid of its own shadow.
> 
> Iran is constructing a broad array of nuclear weapons to cement their hold on Lebanon, Yemen, Gaza and iraq - and make themselves immune from any attempts to conduct regime change, both internal and external.  I've no doubt that psychopathic, cancerous, murderous regimes like iran's would use them on their own people to stay in power, a notion supported by their willingness to mass murder hundreds, if not thousands, of their own citizens in 2009 and at other times.
> 
> Obama needs to understand that there is no reasoning or negotiating with a regime of this nature; their sole existence is war and to spread their diseased version of islamic theocratic revolution across the mideast, and ultimately, entire world.
> 
> Extending these pointless negotiations will achieve nothing save grant the iranian filth more time to achieve a nuclear weapon, most of which is undoubtedly clandestine.  This is nothing to say of the Parchin and Fordow facilities at which iran's regime has never allowed inspections of any kind.
> 
> Even if an agreement of some kind were signed, any rational human knows such a piece of paper with the iranian dung would not be worth the paper it is printed on.
> 
> It would be better to strike them now, and exterminate this horrific regime now, before they have pulled a north korea or pakistan and tested a weapon that comes as a surprise to Western intelligence agencies.
> 
> Is there a man in the room, obama?


How have the last three or four regime changes worked out?

You planning on a "Persian Spring"?

How'd the "Arab Spring" work out?


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... do it an' get it over with...

... put a God-fearin' Baptist minister in there to run things.


----------



## bodecea

rhodescholar said:


> The ten years of wasted time playing this game of charade diplomacy while iran builds nuclear weapons, and foments war across the mideast, all of which have served no purpose other than to grant the scum of the earth: khameini, putin, the chinese dictatorship and other rat holes with the message that the West, and in particular, the US, is a paper tiger afraid of its own shadow.
> 
> Iran is constructing a broad array of nuclear weapons to cement their hold on Lebanon, Yemen, Gaza and iraq - and make themselves immune from any attempts to conduct regime change, both internal and external.  I've no doubt that psychopathic, cancerous, murderous regimes like iran's would use them on their own people to stay in power, a notion supported by their willingness to mass murder hundreds, if not thousands, of their own citizens in 2009 and at other times.
> 
> Obama needs to understand that there is no reasoning or negotiating with a regime of this nature; their sole existence is war and to spread their diseased version of islamic theocratic revolution across the mideast, and ultimately, entire world.
> 
> Extending these pointless negotiations will achieve nothing save grant the iranian filth more time to achieve a nuclear weapon, most of which is undoubtedly clandestine.  This is nothing to say of the Parchin and Fordow facilities at which iran's regime has never allowed inspections of any kind.
> 
> Even if an agreement of some kind were signed, any rational human knows such a piece of paper with the iranian dung would not be worth the paper it is printed on.
> 
> It would be better to strike them now, and exterminate this horrific regime now, before they have pulled a north korea or pakistan and tested a weapon that comes as a surprise to Western intelligence agencies.
> 
> Is there a man in the room, obama?


You are volunteering to be in the front lines for that one, right?


----------



## irosie91

I am optimistic that the ongoing mess in Iraq-----will ultimately poison Iran


----------



## Desperado

JakeStarkey said:


> Hell will freeze over before any President attacks Iran.


We can only hope.  Not our problem, Israel doesn't want anyone else to have what they have and Israel will do everything in their power to entice the US to attack Iran for them,


----------



## irosie91

Desperado said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell will freeze over before any President attacks Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> We can only hope.  Not our problem, Israel doesn't want anyone else to have what they have and Israel will do everything in their power to entice the US to attack Iran for them,
Click to expand...


gee-----some of you guys claim that Israelis tell arabs to kill each other -----so they do------and now we get  "Israel tells the US to fight a war-----so we do.    I feel
cheated-----I am  jew and no one does what I tell them to  do


----------



## JakeStarkey

rhodescholar said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen, neo-con.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're mentally ill, and don't seem to have much to offer except for juvenile and thoughtless slogans meant to give the appearance that you have any value.  Go back to the trash heap you crawled out of, chimp.
Click to expand...


^^^^  The ad hom trash reveals you are a neo-con and have nothing to offer.

Your nonsense about terrorism solved nothing in Iraq other than we are being drawn back in.

The USA cannot control the ME, period.


----------



## irosie91

I will now relate one of my famous PREDICTIONS----->>>>    <maintain calm>
   here it is>>>>      elements of Hezbollah now infecting many
   Mideast countries ---including sunni Yemen---and----Gaza, 
   (not too sure about Jordan) ----and  ISIS  elements will attack
   Saudi Arabia-----Iran will join in----to get its grubby hands on
   the black rock etc.  ---then the US will be drawn into a conflict
   with iran------but-----of course-----DA JOOOOS DID IT


----------



## JakeStarkey

Once upon a fantasy, yes, but the more Americans realize the more energy independence we develop the less vulnerable we are to ME exploitation of our energy needs, the better off we are to stay out of the ME.


----------



## irosie91

JakeStarkey said:


> Once upon a fantasy, yes, but the more Americans realize the more energy independence we develop the less vulnerable we are to ME exploitation of our energy needs, the better off we are to stay out of the ME.


 
I sympathize with your position    jake----but it won't work-----we are all on one tiny
planet------and isolationism does not work


----------



## rhodescholar

Roadrunner said:


> How have the last three or four regime changes worked out?  You planning on a "Persian Spring"? How'd the "Arab Spring" work out?



1) what regime changes were those
2) how is the US/West or anyone but the arabs responsible for the uprisings in places like egypt or libya?
3) are you one of those dim-witted anti-arab racists who believe arab muslims are like 3 year old children unable to do anything for themselves, and everything that happens in the mideast is a US conspiracy?


----------



## rhodescholar

bodecea said:


> You are volunteering to be in the front lines for that one, right?



Another low IQ, far left/ron paul-supprter weak attempt of an "argument".  Why does one need to join the military (one that is already all volunteer to begin with) to suggest the use of force?  Do I have to join the police if crime rises in my city? Or become a teacher to improve our schools?  How about introducing an adult-level talking point next time, ok chimp?


----------



## rhodescholar

irosie91 said:


> I am optimistic that the ongoing mess in Iraq-----will ultimately poison Iran



I wish obama had the brains to convince ISIS that we'd leave them alone if they headed due south-east into iran, but that's far too complex for him to consider.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> The ad hom trash reveals you are a neo-con and have nothing to offer.
> 
> Your nonsense about terrorism solved nothing in Iraq other than we are being drawn back in.
> 
> The USA cannot control the ME, period.



Fucking idiot, when your post consists of blah blah blah NEOCON, that is not a debating point, it is trolling garbage.


----------



## Manonthestreet

You do know Iranian Air Force is conducting air strikes in Iraq with US blessing


----------



## rhodescholar

irosie91 said:


> I sympathize with your position    jake----but it won't work-----we are all on one tiny
> planet------and isolationism does not work



Yeah low IQ posters like that think it is 1600, where burying our head in the sand while allowing scum holes like russia, china and iran to gobble up whole countries and regions will somehow improve the safety and security of americans, just so dumb its hard to describe.  That lunatic isolationist tripe is the tell-tale sign that a low IQ ron paul supporter is nearby.


----------



## JWBooth

Keyboard warrior demanding other people's children die in the perpetual war to maintain the military industrial compplex profitability.


----------



## rhodescholar

Manonthestreet said:


> You do know Iranian Air Force is conducting air strikes in Iraq with US blessing



#1- it is not with the US blessing
#2- iran's ancient air force consisting of F4s from the 1960s is next to worthless
#3 -iran itself should be getting bombed - had that cancer not propped up the 15 % of syria led by the animal assad to continue to oppress/murder the other 85% of the country ISIS would not have arisen in the first place


----------



## Manonthestreet

Really...then why arent they being shot down


----------



## rhodescholar

JWBooth said:


> Keyboard warrior demanding other people's children die in the perpetual war to maintain the military industrial compplex profitability.



Keyboard warrior?  Scumbag, i served in multiple conflicts, how about you, fuckhead?  Second, it is an ALL-VOLUNTEER ARMY, no one forced anyone to join.  3rd, i do not work for an arms contractor.  4th, how about an adult-level argument, assuming you can offer one, moron?


----------



## Manonthestreet

F4 carried more  munitions than most of todays planes and with precision munitions ...........well even I could hit the target


----------



## rhodescholar

Manonthestreet said:


> Really...then why arent they being shot down



Because even a pebble dropped on ISIS is considered helpful by the lazy, dim-witted US administration, who are trying to ingratiate themselves with the iranian filth to get them to be more flexible in the nuke arms negotiations.


----------



## rhodescholar

Manonthestreet said:


> F4 carried more  munitions than most of todays planes and with precision munitions ...........well even I could hit the target



And can be easily shot down by the man pads and other SAM stolen by ISIS from syria and iraq.  I hope iran's AF keeps running sorties so ISIS can shoot them down.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Iran is not our business.  Our constant meddling in that part of the world is what brought 9-11 upon us.


----------



## rhodescholar

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Iran is not our business.  Our constant meddling in that part of the world is what brought 9-11 upon us.



Is this 3rd grade?  This is the 4th time in this thread this juvenile nonsense has been offered as a response.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

rhodescholar said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is not our business.  Our constant meddling in that part of the world is what brought 9-11 upon us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this 3rd grade?  This is the 4th time in this thread this juvenile nonsense has been offered as a response.
Click to expand...


That's because it's true.


----------



## Manonthestreet

rhodescholar said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really...then why arent they being shot down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because even a pebble dropped on ISIS is considered helpful by the lazy, dim-witted US administration, who are trying to ingratiate themselves with the iranian filth to get them to be more flexible in the nuke arms negotiations.
Click to expand...

ergo with our blessing


----------



## rhodescholar

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> That's because it's true.



What is true?  That isolationism is a 3rd grade level response, and does not work in the real world?  That people over 12 years old know that ceding the mideast to iran and its backers in china and russia is a recipe for far more wars, terrorism, instability, and far higher oil prices?  That allowing iran, who already has control over FOUR other countries to continue to terrorize across the region is a policy for idiots?

Try offering an adult-level response that does not include the US hiding behind its borders, an historically failed policy that the rational know is not even worth mentioning.


----------



## JWBooth

rhodescholar said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is not our business.  Our constant meddling in that part of the world is what brought 9-11 upon us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this 3rd grade?  This is the 4th time in this thread this juvenile nonsense has been offered as a response.
Click to expand...

He's got to dumb it down so you can understand it cumguzzler.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rhodescholar said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ad hom trash reveals you are a neo-con and have nothing to offer.
> 
> Your nonsense about terrorism solved nothing in Iraq other than we are being drawn back in.
> 
> The USA cannot control the ME, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot, when your post consists of blah blah blah NEOCON, that is not a debating point, it is trolling garbage.
Click to expand...

Yep, you got nothing.  You are a filthy Neo-Con, absolutely filthy.  We cannot control the ME on our own.

I wrote years ago the Bush's fuck up would mean an Iran and Iraq getting buddy buddy.  Iran is flying military missions in Iraq with Iran's and the US's private blessing.

I served 12 years in airborne infantry units, so don't pull the veteran card, RhodesScholar, or you will get your beret shoved up your ass.  ALL VOLUNTEER means nothing when the President goes rogue,high jacking the NG for overseas adventurism.  Finally, you need to grow up and give others the same respect you want, because, troop, you have not earned it here.


----------



## JWBooth

rhodescholar said:


> What is true?  That isolationism is a 3rd grade level response, and does not work in the real world?  That people over 12 years old know that ceding the mideast to iran and its backers in china and russia is a recipe for far more wars, terrorism, instability, and far higher oil prices?


No different than the result of the last thirty years of meddling.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Note that difference results among non-intervention, isolationism, internationalism, Neo-Colonial imperialism.

Kuwait and Korea (once that mad man, MacArthur was removed) were successful because the original, realistic goals were met.


----------



## rhodescholar

JWBooth said:


> He's got to



LOL, another mentally ill piece of shit pretending to have something to offer....NOT.  Likely to join my ignore list of fucking trash in my sig quite soon.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a filthy Neo-Con, absolutely filthy.



More label spewing from the clueless and dim.



> We cannot control the ME on our own.



Uh who claimed otherwise, monkey?



> I wrote years ago the Bush's fuck up would mean an Iran and Iraq getting buddy buddy.  Iran is flying military missions in Iraq with Iran's and the US's private blessing.



Which means what?  The rational move in '03 was to attack iran, not iraq.



> I served 12 years in airborne infantry units, so don't pull the veteran card, RhodesScholar, or you will get your beret shoved up your ass.



You've no idea what I did, little monkey, so be quiet and let the adults talk.



> ALL VOLUNTEER means nothing when the President goes rogue,high jacking the NG for overseas adventurism.  Finally, you need to grow up and give others the same respect you want, because, troop, you have not earned it here.



Wrong monkey, volunteer means you have to eat the shit when its served; you don't like the shit - don't sign up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rhodescholar said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's got to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another mentally ill piece of shit pretending to have something to offer....NOT.  Likely to join my ignore list of fucking trash in my sig quite soon.
Click to expand...


You are the mentally ill piece of crap, rhodes, who has nothing to offer.

No one cares if you put them on ignore.  That simply shows you cannot honestly discuss the issue.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rhodes is crying about being called names after rhodes called names.

If we can't control the ME on our own, then we should disengage as you as possible.  (Glad to see you shifting to some sensibility).

The move in 03 was to make Iraq an American buddy, not align it with Iran.

No one gives a shit what you did as a veteran, bub.  Don't think it gives you any weight in this discussion.

You misdefine the role of volunteer; the ARNG had no business going overseas in support of war criminal activity.


----------



## HenryBHough

Where is Harry Truman (last pres who Understood that wars were to be fucking WON) when America needs him most!

Oh, wait,,,Jammie-Jake and his fellow liberal democrats would never let him be nominated even he did a Chicago and rose from the grave.


----------



## JWBooth

rhodescholar said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's got to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another mentally ill piece of shit pretending to have something to offer....NOT.  Likely to join my ignore list of fucking trash in my sig quite soon.
Click to expand...

Whatever makes you happy sparky, if you cant run with the big dogs go ahead and cower under the rocker on the porch.


----------



## JWBooth

HenryBHough said:


> Where is Harry Truman (last pres who Understood that wars were to be fucking WON) when America needs him most!
> 
> Oh, wait,,,Jammie-Jake and his fellow liberal democrats would never let him be nominated even he did a Chicago and rose from the grave.


He died, but not before getting thousands of young servicemen killed in a place that didnt matter.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

rhodescholar  Are you going to sign to go fight over in Iran or are you going to sit back and let other people's kids die for your beliefs like a coward?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Nope.................sorry...............one of the WORST things we could do right now is to attack Iran. 

Why?  Simple actually, Iran is an Islamic country.  How quickly do you think the Islamic terrorist organizations would be able to recruit people if the Great Satan of America attacked an Islamic country?

Same reason that we are only doing airstrikes on ISIL, because if we put combat troops on the ground there, it will be seen as Western oppression, and a lot of Islamic types would go and join the terrorist organizations.

I've got news for the OP...................the situation over there isn't as cut and dried as they think it is.  Speaking as someone who has actually been to the ME on various tours, it's far more complex with lots of hidden alliances where an attack on one group can incite other groups to attack the United States.


----------



## Billo_Really

rhodescholar said:


> The ten years of wasted time playing this game of charade diplomacy while iran builds nuclear weapons,


Prove it!  Where's your evidence?




rhodescholar said:


> and foments war across the mideast,


Wrong!  The US and Israel are fomenting war across the Mideast, you little prick!




rhodescholar said:


> all of which have served no purpose other than to grant the scum of the earth: khameini, putin, the chinese dictatorship and other rat holes with the message that the West, and in particular, the US, is a paper tiger afraid of its own shadow.


Projecting much?




rhodescholar said:


> Iran is constructing a broad array of nuclear weapons...


Prove it, big mouth!  The last 3 NIE's, say they're not.




rhodescholar said:


> ... to cement their hold on Lebanon, Yemen, Gaza and iraq - and make themselves immune from any attempts to conduct regime change, both internal and external.


Regime change is illegal, moron.




rhodescholar said:


> I've no doubt that psychopathic, cancerous, murderous regimes like iran's would use them on their own people to stay in power, a notion supported by their willingness to mass murder hundreds, if not thousands, of their own citizens in 2009 and at other times.


29,000 Jews living in Iran disagree with you.




rhodescholar said:


> Obama needs to understand that there is no reasoning or negotiating with a regime of this nature; their sole existence is war and to spread their diseased version of islamic theocratic revolution across the mideast, and ultimately, entire world.


That's a little strange, seeing how they haven't attacked anyone in over 200 years.




rhodescholar said:


> Extending these pointless negotiations will achieve nothing save grant the iranian filth more time to achieve a nuclear weapon, most of which is undoubtedly clandestine.  This is nothing to say of the Parchin and Fordow facilities at which iran's regime has never allowed inspections of any kind.


Shove all that bullshit conjecture up your ass, bitch!




rhodescholar said:


> Even if an agreement of some kind were signed, any rational human knows such a piece of paper with the iranian dung would not be worth the paper it is printed on.


WTF you know about being a "rational human"?




rhodescholar said:


> It would be better to strike them now, and exterminate this horrific regime now, before they have pulled a north korea or pakistan and tested a weapon that comes as a surprise to Western intelligence agencies.


It would be better if you'd just take your own life and give this planet a break.




rhodescholar said:


> Is there a man in the room, obama?


Definitely not you!


----------



## irosie91

rhodescholar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am optimistic that the ongoing mess in Iraq-----will ultimately poison Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish obama had the brains to convince ISIS that we'd leave them alone if they headed due south-east into iran, but that's far too complex for him to consider.
Click to expand...



nah------I do not believe it will happen that way------Iranian nuts will get even MORE hot on shariah filth and that
system will send Iran down the tubes-----of Iran may even decide to declare a  CALIPHATE to include  Afghanistan


----------



## JakeStarkey

"Where is Harry Truman (last pres who Understood that wars were to be fucking WON) when America needs him most"

The war was "won" in that HT rightfully tossed MacArthur and his delusions of uniting the Koreas and invading Red China out the window.

Vietnam could not have been won without invading NV in order to deny sanctuary haves to the north for the NVA and VC.  We did not know if Red China would counter.

Iraq can't be "won" because we cannot sustain the necessary boots on the ground for three decades.

Our neo-con interventionism needs to be stigmatized as is now the TP in the mainstream GOP.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Withdraw from the ME, continue to dominate with the petro dollar, continue increasing our energy independence, and we will control the rest of the worlld's economy.


----------



## JWBooth

JakeStarkey said:


> Withdraw from the ME, continue to dominate with the petro dollar, continue increasing our energy independence, and we will control the rest of the worlld's economy.


Economic dominance don't mean diddly, there must be blood, deaths, and massive destruction to satisfy the knuckle dragging drooling dolts.


----------



## JakeStarkey

"knuckle draggin drooling idiots" describes the neo-con ilk very well.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> If we can't control the ME on our own, then we should disengage as you as possible.



Is that what the liberal trash wants, to control the mideast?  No wonder we are so hated over there.



> The move in 03 was to make Iraq an American buddy, not align it with Iran.



The smart move would have been to remove the fake, cancerous terrorist regime in iran ten years ago.  Lebanon, gaza, yemen, syria  and iraq would not be operating under the iranian criminal regime's control now if we had.



> No one gives a shit what you did as a veteran, bub.  Don't think it gives you any weight in this discussion.



Imbecile, YOU were the one who raised the point, stupid idiot.



> You misdefine the role of volunteer; the ARNG had no business going overseas in support of war criminal activity.



You are clearly stupid AND illiterate; when you sign up overseas deployment is a possibility.  Read what you sign next time, chimp.


----------



## rhodescholar

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rhodescholar  Are you going to sign to go fight over in Iran or are you going to sit back and let other people's kids die for your beliefs like a coward?



Idiot, are you going to introduce an adult-level debate point, or are you too fucking stupid to do so?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

rhodescholar said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar  Are you going to sign to go fight over in Iran or are you going to sit back and let other people's kids die for your beliefs like a coward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, are you going to introduce an adult-level debate point, or are you too fucking stupid to do so?
Click to expand...


It was a legitimate question.  Are you man enough to answer it?


----------



## rhodescholar

ABikerSailor said:


> Nope.................sorry...............one of the WORST things we could do right now is to attack Iran.
> 
> Why?  Simple actually, Iran is an Islamic country.  How quickly do you think the Islamic terrorist organizations would be able to recruit people if the Great Satan of America attacked an Islamic country?
> 
> Same reason that we are only doing airstrikes on ISIL, because if we put combat troops on the ground there, it will be seen as Western oppression, and a lot of Islamic types would go and join the terrorist organizations.
> 
> I've got news for the OP...................the situation over there isn't as cut and dried as they think it is.  Speaking as someone who has actually been to the ME on various tours, it's far more complex with lots of hidden alliances where an attack on one group can incite other groups to attack the United States.



I respect your opinion, as unlike some of the others opposing my OP, you actually seem to have intelligence.

But with that respect, over TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND have been mass murdered by iran's hand in syria, and tens of thousands more in iraq, with another war in gaza this past summer and no chance of peace - ever - in the mideast as long as iran's current regime exists.

Yes, there are sunni-shia issues, saudi arabia and pakistan are also cancers, with qatar not far beyond.  Even Turkey has been a problem under erdo the dog for some time - but they are relatively manageable compared to iran - a fucking total cancer propped up and defended by russia and china.  

They are an enemy state whose nuclear weapons program is totally unacceptable; they are already fomenting wars in five other countries without a fully developed nuke weapon - can you imagine how aggressive they and their terrorist proxies like hamas and hezbollah will be once they are able to operate under a nuclear weapons shield?  Would you have wanted to fight Desert Storm in '91 if you knew Saddam had a functional nuclear weapon?  Do you think he could have been dislodged from Kuwait if he had one?  And what of our allies like saudi arabia and the gulf states, whom we are obligated through public/non-public agreements to defend?  Last, allowing iran to achieve a nuclear weapons capability guarantees saudi and others in the mideast will do the same - do you want to see them available - and probably used if they are - in the most volatile place on earth?


----------



## rhodescholar

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It was a legitimate question.  Are you man enough to answer it?



It is emblematic than an idiot like you has been provided mod status here; this was once a solid forum at one time.

No shit for brains, one does not need to join the police force to demand an increase in neighborhood crime be addressed, a teacher to improve the schools, a road worker to improve the roads and bridges, nor an accountant to demand lower taxes.

If you actually had any brains and were a mod of any worth, you would have read the whole 5 pages of this thread and realized that that question is deflective trolling garbage, and would not have posted it.  A quality mod would have deleted each of the prior attempts as well.

As for question itself, as I've said 1,000 times before, I WOULD VOLUNTEER BACK IN to fly on the first flight to crush iran's regime.  So fuck you, and now what do you have to offer, if anything, asshole?


----------



## rdean

*Stop wasting our time obama - attack iran and remove its regime*

Because it worked so well in Iraq.

Republicans are so funny stupid.  They think enough bombs and guns and you can control the world.  Remember, these are the fools that say, "They hate us for our freedom".

Besides, how many Muslim democracies are there in the Middle East?

This is the funniest part of all.  Republicans actually like the Iranian government.  A kind of democracy with the church in charge.


----------



## rhodescholar

rdean said:


> Because it worked so well in Iraq.
> 
> Republicans are so funny stupid.  They think enough bombs and guns and you can control the world.  Remember, these are the fools that say, "They hate us for our freedom".
> 
> Besides, how many Muslim democracies are there in the Middle East?
> 
> This is the funniest part of all.  Republicans actually like the Iranian government.  A kind of democracy with the church in charge.



So many assumptions from the clueless.  What makes you think i am a republican in any way?  And where did I state I wanted to replace the regime with any other type?  I personally don't care what type of regime replaces it, as long as it is not a terrorist shit hole like the one in charge there now.  As for hypocrisy, how come far lefters like yourself who deride the christian/religious conservatives of the republican party, yet defend the iranian version that is run by such lunatics?


----------



## rdean

rhodescholar said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.................sorry...............one of the WORST things we could do right now is to attack Iran.
> 
> Why?  Simple actually, Iran is an Islamic country.  How quickly do you think the Islamic terrorist organizations would be able to recruit people if the Great Satan of America attacked an Islamic country?
> 
> Same reason that we are only doing airstrikes on ISIL, because if we put combat troops on the ground there, it will be seen as Western oppression, and a lot of Islamic types would go and join the terrorist organizations.
> 
> I've got news for the OP...................the situation over there isn't as cut and dried as they think it is.  Speaking as someone who has actually been to the ME on various tours, it's far more complex with lots of hidden alliances where an attack on one group can incite other groups to attack the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion, as unlike some of the others opposing my OP, you actually seem to have intelligence.
> 
> But with that respect, over TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND have been mass murdered by iran's hand in syria, and tens of thousands more in iraq, with another war in gaza this past summer and no chance of peace - ever - in the mideast as long as iran's current regime exists.
> 
> Yes, there are sunni-shia issues, saudi arabia and pakistan are also cancers, with qatar not far beyond.  Even Turkey has been a problem under erdo the dog for some time - but they are relatively manageable compared to iran - a fucking total cancer propped up and defended by russia and china.
> 
> They are an enemy state whose nuclear weapons program is totally unacceptable; they are already fomenting wars in five other countries without a fully developed nuke weapon - can you imagine how aggressive they and their terrorist proxies like hamas and hezbollah will be once they are able to operate under a nuclear weapons shield?  Would you have wanted to fight Desert Storm in '91 if you knew Saddam had a functional nuclear weapon?  Do you think he could have been dislodged from Kuwait if he had one?  And what of our allies like saudi arabia and the gulf states, whom we are obligated through public/non-public agreements to defend?  Last, allowing iran to achieve a nuclear weapons capability guarantees saudi and others in the mideast will do the same - do you want to see them available - and probably used if they are - in the most volatile place on earth?
Click to expand...


You said:  But with that respect, over TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND have been mass murdered by iran's hand in syria, and tens of thousands more in iraq, with another war in gaza this past summer and no chance of peace - ever - in the mideast as long as iran's current regime exists.

Smell that?  Awful.  That's the smell of pulling numbers out your butt.  Don't do it again unless you can prove it.


----------



## Syriusly

A couple simple questions that should be important in a discussion like this:

a) How many American servicemen's lives are worth changing the regime in Iran?
b) How many years are we willing to have American's stationed in Iran to ensure that we get the 'right' regime?
c) How much of your own tax money are you willing to pony up for a new war?


----------



## rhodescholar

rdean said:


> That's the smell of pulling numbers out your butt.  Don't do it again unless you can prove it.



Prove what, idiot?  The UN says about 200,000 have been killed in syria, and assad would and could not have stoked and maintained the war there without massive help from iran: weapons, ammunition, training, troops, and money.  Iran has propped up the assad regime for the entirety of this conflict, which had it not occurred assad would have had to negotiate in good faith with the FSA - which would have left little or no opportunity for the extremist filth like ISIS to fill the vacuum.  Not too hard to grasp, eh superstar?


----------



## rhodescholar

Syriusly said:


> A couple simple questions that should be important in a discussion like this:
> 
> a) How many American servicemen's lives are worth changing the regime in Iran?



A major air bombing campaign with spec forces and troops from the gulf countries like SA would provide the backbone on the ground.  Any resistance could be mopped up by one or two mechanized divisions.



> b) How many years are we willing to have American's stationed in Iran to ensure that we get the 'right' regime?



I would estimate 2-3 years, but considing the huge benefits from removing that regime - and the warning it would send to n korea and other anti-Western scum holes seeking to test us - it would be worth it.



> c) How much of your own tax money are you willing to pony up for a new war?



Just take it from the billions being pissed away on the illegals invading from central/south america.


----------



## Syriusly

rhodescholar said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple simple questions that should be important in a discussion like this:
> 
> a) How many American servicemen's lives are worth changing the regime in Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A major air bombing campaign with spec forces and troops from the gulf countries like SA would provide the backbone on the ground.  Any resistance could be mopped up by one or two mechanized divisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) How many years are we willing to have American's stationed in Iran to ensure that we get the 'right' regime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would estimate 2-3 years, but considing the huge benefits from removing that regime - and the warning it would send to n korea and other anti-Western scum holes seeking to test us - it would be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c) How much of your own tax money are you willing to pony up for a new war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just take it from the billions being pissed away on the illegals invading from central/south america.
Click to expand...


So a non-answer to a.

An 'Iraq' like answer to b- i.e. since we can win a war, we don't have to plan on any resistance after that.....

and an 'Iraq' like answer to 'c'- hell no we won't pay more for a war- or ask Americans to actually pay for it.

Thanks for volunteering for my child to pay for another war.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rhodescholar said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we can't control the ME on our own, then we should disengage as you as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the liberal trash wants, to control the mideast?  No wonder we are so hated over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The move in 03 was to make Iraq an American buddy, not align it with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The smart move would have been to remove the fake, cancerous terrorist regime in iran ten years ago.  Lebanon, gaza, yemen, syria  and iraq would not be operating under the iranian criminal regime's control now if we had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives a shit what you did as a veteran, bub.  Don't think it gives you any weight in this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imbecile, YOU were the one who raised the point, stupid idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misdefine the role of volunteer; the ARNG had no business going overseas in support of war criminal activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are clearly stupid AND illiterate; when you sign up overseas deployment is a possibility.  Read what you sign next time, chimp.
Click to expand...


Rhodes is lying.  He asked me about my veteran service and I kicked his question up his ass.

Rhodes believes that we could have removed the Iranian leadership ten years ago, successfully, and changed the ME, which is controlling the ME forever.  He is flatly wrong.

The ARNG is not made up to carry out misguided and Godforsaken Neo-Con initiatives.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> Rhodes is lying.  He asked me about my veteran service and I kicked his question up his ass.



Idiot turd, I did not ask you about anything, because I DO NOT FUCKING CARE about you or what you have to say, moron.  Show us the post where I ever asked any such thing, you lying piece of shit moron.



> Rhodes believes that we could have removed the Iranian leadership ten years ago, successfully, and changed the ME, which is controlling the ME forever.  He is flatly wrong.



Another lie from the resident moron; I never claimed about "changing the mideast" or "forever" you lying fucking turd.  Show us where I said that, moronic lying piece of stupid shit.



> The ARNG is not made up to carry out misguided and Godforsaken Neo-Con initiatives.



And with your clear lack of intelligence, how was cleaning the toilets and "servicing" the men like for the 12 years you served as a PV2, monkey?


----------



## rhodescholar

Syriusly said:


> So a non-answer to a.



Since you lack the brains, as many as it takes.



> An 'Iraq' like answer to b- i.e. since we can win a war, we don't have to plan on any resistance after that.....



Iran is a much more homogeneous country than iraq, and will coalesce around a functional regime much more easily than iraq, which was never a country and comprised of 3 major distinct groups.  The vast majority of iranians are shia persian.



> Thanks for volunteering for my child to pay for another war.



Who told them to volunteer into the armed forces, dimwit?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Like I said before......................if we invaded Iran, there are many Muslims who would join with them just to fight the Great Satan of America.

Not only that, but Iran and Syria are allied with Russia, and you can bet that Putin (who we already know has nuclear weapons) would probably be happy to join up with Iran as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, you lie at the drop of a hat, as do all neo-cons.

Rhodes lies about is reasons for changing the Iranian regime.

I busted shitbirds like him out the army.

Guys, we are dealing with Rhodes, a poseur here, who cannot cogitate well and certainly has no clear understanding about the Middle East.


----------



## Syriusly

rhodescholar said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a non-answer to a.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you lack the brains, as many as it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 'Iraq' like answer to b- i.e. since we can win a war, we don't have to plan on any resistance after that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a much more homogeneous country than iraq, and will coalesce around a functional regime much more easily than iraq, which was never a country and comprised of 3 major distinct groups.  The vast majority of iranians are shia persian.
Click to expand...


Ah the astute reasoning that made Iraq such an easy victory and displays why we were there as long as we were.

And now you want to throw the United States into another war in the Middle East.

That you are unwilling to pay for. 

That American's don't want to participate in.

Must make you proud.


----------



## HenryBHough

Very few American lives need be put at risk.

How many would it take to crew about six (6, libs) properly loaded B2s

PROPERLY


----------



## Coyote

Like we need yet another ME war and even further destabilization in the ME.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Exactly what is your definition of "properly loaded B2's" Henry?


----------



## rhodescholar

ABikerSailor said:


> Like I said before......................if we invaded Iran, there are many Muslims who would join with them just to fight the Great Satan of America.



Sunnis will cheer us attacking iran, and they are 90% of worldwide muslims.  The fallout will be hezbollah attacking israel, and terrorist attacks against Western/US interests around the world, which happened in the past and will happen again on a larger scale than before if we do not stop iran now.



> Not only that, but Iran and Syria are allied with Russia, and you can bet that Putin (who we already know has nuclear weapons) would probably be happy to join up with Iran as well.



Putin has his hands full with Ukraine and European sanctions buckling his economy - the ruble has fallen 40% this year.  With oil prices low the russian economy is crippled, they are in no position to help anyone.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, you lie at the drop of a hat, as do all neo-cons.  Rhodes lies about is reasons for changing the Iranian regime.I busted shitbirds like him out the army. Guys, we are dealing with Rhodes, a poseur here, who cannot cogitate well and certainly has no clear understanding about the Middle East.



You're a low IQ turd who accuses people of lying, then cannot show where they did. Fuck you, lowlife.  You were probably section 8'd for being an idiot, assuming you even got past basic training.  You're so fucking stupid and non-credible its hard to believe you could have.


----------



## rhodescholar

Syriusly said:


> Ah the astute reasoning that made Iraq such an easy victory and displays why we were there as long as we were. And now you want to throw the United States into another war in the Middle East.That you are unwilling to pay for. That American's don't want to participate in. Must make you proud.



What reasoning is that, superstar?  I did not support the iraq war.  Second, you want to sit on your hands now - fine, wait a few years until iran tests a nuclear weapon in its western desert, and watch what happens from there.  You think the mideast is unstable now?  You have no fucking idea how bad it will be then, and I and the other adults in the room are not willing to wait to prove clueless ron paul boot lickers wrong.


----------



## rhodescholar

Coyote said:


> Like we need yet another ME war and even further destabilization in the ME.



Eradicating the iranian terror regime will lead to a more stable mideast, but your lack of debating skills as per the other threads make my efforts a pointless exercise explaining it to you.


----------



## Syriusly

rhodescholar said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the astute reasoning that made Iraq such an easy victory and displays why we were there as long as we were. And now you want to throw the United States into another war in the Middle East.That you are unwilling to pay for. That American's don't want to participate in. Must make you proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What reasoning is that, superstar?  I did not support the iraq war.  Second, you want to sit on your hands now - fine, wait a few years until iran tests a nuclear weapon in its western desert, and watch what happens from there.  You think the mideast is unstable now?  You have no fucking idea how bad it will be then, and I and the other adults in the room are not willing to wait to prove clueless ron paul boot lickers wrong.
Click to expand...


And you are going to do what?

There is no enthusiasm for going to war by the American voters. 
You aren't even willing to pay for your own war. 
And you display the fine accumen that led to our Iraqi invasion and fantastic post war planning.


----------



## JWBooth

Syriusly said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the astute reasoning that made Iraq such an easy victory and displays why we were there as long as we were. And now you want to throw the United States into another war in the Middle East.That you are unwilling to pay for. That American's don't want to participate in. Must make you proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What reasoning is that, superstar?  I did not support the iraq war.  Second, you want to sit on your hands now - fine, wait a few years until iran tests a nuclear weapon in its western desert, and watch what happens from there.  You think the mideast is unstable now?  You have no fucking idea how bad it will be then, and I and the other adults in the room are not willing to wait to prove clueless ron paul boot lickers wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are going to do what?
> 
> There is no enthusiasm for going to war by the American voters.
> You aren't even willing to pay for your own war.
> *And you display the fine acumen that led to our Iraqi invasion and fantastic post war planning*.
Click to expand...


The drooling, knuckledragging dolt will see that as a complement.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rhodescholar said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you lie at the drop of a hat, as do all neo-cons.  Rhodes lies about is reasons for changing the Iranian regime.I busted shitbirds like him out the army. Guys, we are dealing with Rhodes, a poseur here, who cannot cogitate well and certainly has no clear understanding about the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a low IQ turd who accuses people of lying, then cannot show where they did. Fuck you, lowlife.  You were probably section 8'd for being an idiot, assuming you even got past basic training.  You're so fucking stupid and non-credible its hard to believe you could have.
Click to expand...


And you lie that you are not lying, and prove it by _ad homming_; that's what liars do.  Iraq will attack any forces try to do so from its soil against Iran; they are shi'ites, bub  You have no idea that eliminating Iraq's regime would result in a more stable ME..

We busted shitbirds like you out of the Army all the time.


----------



## rhodescholar

*Spoken loud and clear for even the low IQ ron paul boot lickers here:*

Iran We Will Get The Bomb Wochit - Yahoo Screen

*"Iran: We Will Get The Bomb"
*
The Islamic Republic’s senior strategist revealed last week on his blog that Iran has no intention of reaching a settlement over its illicit nuclear program. Alireza Forghani wrote that instead, the regime has adopted a policy of “elongation” with the 5+1 nations in which it strings along the United States, France, Britain, Russia, China and Germany as it develops nuclear weapons. Forghani is a senior analyst and strategy specialist in the supreme leader’s camp and closely aligned with Mehdi Taeb, who heads the regime’s Ammar Strategic Base, a radical think thank, and thus speaks with the blessing of the Islamic regime.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Daily Caller?


----------



## HenryBHough

ABikerSailor said:


> Exactly what is your definition of "properly loaded B2's" Henry?



Thermo-nuclear loaded.

Heavily.

Truman would understand.  Sadly, Our Kenyan President is unfit to even wipe Truman's ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey

HT, besides WWII, considered the option of using nukes in North Korea during the Red Chinese counter offensive of 1950-1951, and HT said "no".  So keep it in perspective.

However, if we were able to determine exactly where the Iranian operations are located, an option of a 24 hour clearance warning is a real operation, Henry.


----------



## rhodescholar

Iranian Officials Vow to Get Nukes Target Israel US Forces

*Iranian Officials Vow to Get Nukes, Target Israel, US Forces*

The US and West need to wipe that fucking scumbag regime off the map, asap.


----------



## HenryBHough

JakeStarkey said:


> HT, besides WWII, considered the option of using nukes in North Korea during the Red Chinese counter offensive of 1950-1951, and HT said "no".  So keep it in perspective.
> 
> However, if we were able to determine exactly where the Iranian operations are located, an option of a 24 hour clearance warning is a real operation, Henry.



Yes and that was when HST quit being a president and became just one more Democrat Joe Stalin lick-spittle.

Thank you, Jammie-boy for reminding us of that sad moment.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Please give us sources other than JTF Jewish Task Force and Rapture In The Air Now This is a Pre-Tribulation Rapture forum and all are welcome who share their love for our Beloved s return as He promised. There is no debating on this forum about the rapture or denominational issues. We are here for one another in friendship love and prayer as we watch together for Jesus soon return.
or stop posting silly people sites.


----------



## JakeStarkey

HenryBHough said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> HT, besides WWII, considered the option of using nukes in North Korea during the Red Chinese counter offensive of 1950-1951, and HT said "no".  So keep it in perspective.
> 
> However, if we were able to determine exactly where the Iranian operations are located, an option of a 24 hour clearance warning is a real operation, Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and that was when HST quit being a president and became just one more Democrat Joe Stalin lick-spittle.
> 
> Thank you, Jammie-boy for reminding us of that sad moment.
Click to expand...


In other words, you have no idea of the uses and limitations of nuclear weapons.

You truly are clueless about these matters, HBH.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JakeStarkey said:


> Please give us sources other than
> 
> JTF Jewish Task Force and Rapture In The Air Now This is a Pre-Tribulation Rapture forum and all are welcome who share their love for our Beloved s return as He promised. There is no debating on this forum about the rapture or denominational issues. We are here for one another in friendship love and prayer as we watch together for Jesus soon return.
> 
> or stop posting silly people sites.



Or be here in friendship and love and prayer, which is not your typical language, rhodes.


----------



## HenryBHough

Really, Jammie-Jake...

I know you Democrats love Iran nbut there would be so much more to like were it cleansed by nuclear fire.

Turn your little animals into a glass menagerie!


----------



## JakeStarkey

HenryBHough said:


> Really, Jammie-Jake...
> 
> I know you Democrats love Iran nbut there would be so much more to like were it cleansed by nuclear fire.
> 
> Turn your little animals into a glass menagerie!



So you are willing to melt little children and infants in hell fire.

Jesus is so proud of you.


----------



## rhodescholar

Syriusly said:


> And you are going to do what?



Attack iran and destroy its military and governmental infrastructure.



> There is no enthusiasm for going to war by the American voters.



Says who, you?



> You aren't even willing to pay for your own war.



Says who, you?



> And you display the fine accumen that led to our Iraqi invasion and fantastic post war planning.



Meaningless non-sequitor/deflective nonsense, as to be expected from the clueless ron paul-cock-sucking trash.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> And you lie that you are not lying, and prove it by _ad homming_; that's what liars do.



You're a stupid fucking idiot.  Either show the board where I lied, or apologize you worthless fucking turd.

I AM CALLING YOU OUT NOW ASSHOLE, PROVE IT, OR STFU.

SHOW WHERE I LIED, WHAT POST, ASSHOLE - IF YOU HAVE THE BRAINS, WHICH IS UNLIKELY.  Fucking weak mentally slow dogshit.


----------



## JakeStarkey

And you, Rhodes, keep babbling your neo-con lies.  You aren't calling out anyone because you don't have the balls for it.  You are simply yelling, a yelling shit bird.

There will be no war, to some extent because the Senate report on the CIA torture programs and the lies told to hide and deflect it.


----------



## Billo_Really

JakeStarkey said:


> Rhodes is lying.  He asked me about my veteran service and I kicked his question up his ass.


Did you get your shoe back?


----------



## Syriusly

rhodescholar said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are going to do what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attack iran and destroy its military and governmental infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know how that works out for you. Generally I don't look favorably on individuals going off to attack countries, but I am all in favor of you going off on your military adventure.
> 
> Be sure to send us photo's.
Click to expand...


----------



## Syriusly

rhodescholar said:


> Meaningless non-sequitor/deflective nonsense, as to be expected from the clueless ron paul-cock-sucking trash.



And the type of name calling i have come to expect from chicken hawk conservatives.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> And you, Rhodes, keep babbling your neo-con lies.  You aren't calling out anyone... rest of garbage deleted



You're weak, stupid, lying trash.

I CALLED YOU OUT to show where I lied - and YOU CAN'T.  YOU ARE A FUCKING DOG, WHITE BREAD TRASH who cannot defend their comments.

Fuck you, you have been exposed as a fraud and liar.  Totally exposed, with nothing to back up your claims - NOTHING.


----------



## HenryBHough

Awwww, poor, poor Jammie-Jake... Unable to figure out that those chillins he so loves grow into terrorists.

Nuke 'em ALL and let your Angel Moroni sort 'em out.


----------



## Billo_Really

rhodescholar said:


> I CALLED YOU OUT to show where I lied - and YOU CAN'T.


I called you out and all you did was run away, like the little big-mouth pussy, that you are!

Attacking Iran would put us in a direct military confrontation with Russia and that could lead to the end of all life on planet earth.

You neocons need to shut your fucking, war-mongering, asshole mouths!


----------



## ABikerSailor

If we attacked Iran OR Syria with boots on the ground and combat troops at the ready, Russia would be on us like white on rice.

Putin is looking for a reason, and Russia is already allied with Syria and Iran.


----------



## rhodescholar

ABikerSailor said:


> If we attacked Iran OR Syria with boots on the ground and combat troops at the ready, Russia would be on us like white on rice.  Putin is looking for a reason, and Russia is already allied with Syria and Iran.



Putin is a dog (not unlike the weak liar jakey in this thread); all bluster with nothing, absolutely NOTHING to back it up.

Russia has no economy, and the little it has is being crushed by the low oil prices.  The same idiot anti-western trash who attack the US for its wars against small, weak countries like iraq never mention how every country russia attacks like Chechnya and Ukraine are not major powers.  Russia's army is garbage, and they have no money to build one.

As for defending iran if it was attacked, not gonna happen.  Russia did not stand by iran when the UNSC was passing at least 7 resolutions against it regarding its illegal nuclear weapons program or its illegal transfer of weapons to terrorist groups.


----------



## Penelope

skye said:


> Too many Iranians in the White House.
> 
> Starting with Senior Advisor to Hussein..... Iranian born Valerie Jarrett.
> 
> Hell will freeze over before Muslim Barack attacks Iran.



I hope so. Who in the hell wants a war, oh wait the  Zionist. Why doesn't Israel go it alone, since they want it so bad, were fighting Syria for you Zionist, what more do you want, we also did Iraq for you Zionist. Time to fight your own battles.


----------



## JakeStarkey

We are not attacking Iran.


----------



## irosie91

JakeStarkey said:


> We are not attacking Iran.



Eventually we might.    Some day there is going to be an attack on Saudi Arabia because in the Islamic world---they who control
the black rock ----control  the  UMMAH.   Iran is very ambitious
in this regard and is planting Hezbollah allies---funded and trained thruout the middle east.    Of course Turkey has the same ambition----it is the pathway to the  RESTORATION OF THE OTTOMAN CALIPHATE.    It is that war which the USA will be unable to avoid just as the USA could not avoid world war II.
Islamo Nazi sluts will still shriek      We DONE IT FOR DA 
JOOOOOS


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nonsense, irosie91.  You will not get the war you want.


----------



## Penelope

We are already attacking Iran, we are sanctioning them to death, just like we did with Iraq, weaken them , cause unrest within, then create a real false flag and then bang , hit them. Isn't that the way it works?


----------



## irosie91

JakeStarkey said:


> Nonsense, irosie91.  You will not get the war you want.



what makes you imagine I want a war?    Penelope told you?
---oh   I forgot----I caused the turmoil in   Tunisia too.     ----Genghis Khan is one of my illustrious ancestors


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> We are already attacking Iran, we are sanctioning them to death, just like we did with Iraq, weaken them , cause unrest within, then create a real false flag and then bang , hit them. Isn't that the way it works?



It is the propagandaist theory well used for more than 100 years by the islamo Nazi pigs------you are nothing new Penelope---you are into the old time religion of islamo Nazi shit.    Now in which book of   Talmud Bavli did you read that ?   Have you ever bothered to have a thought of your own ?


----------



## irosie91

For those who are confused.     In order to find out how "it works"------visit some methadone clinics or really seedy
bars.      Such places harbor many geniuses on the level of
Penelope.    By listening to the brilliant conversation by
those with burnt out brains------you will learn  "HOW IT WORKS"


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are already attacking Iran, we are sanctioning them to death, just like we did with Iraq, weaken them , cause unrest within, then create a real false flag and then bang , hit them. Isn't that the way it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the propagandaist theory well used for more than 100 years by the islamo Nazi pigs------you are nothing new Penelope---you are into the old time religion of islamo Nazi shit.    Now in which book of   Talmud Bavli did you read that ?   Have you ever bothered to have a thought of your own ?
Click to expand...


Surely you were around in the 90's and watched how we strangled Iraq, I mean even M. Albright admitted it.  I bet you'd join Pegida in Germany right now, anti Islam immigration begun by a man called Lutz Bachmam.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are already attacking Iran, we are sanctioning them to death, just like we did with Iraq, weaken them , cause unrest within, then create a real false flag and then bang , hit them. Isn't that the way it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the propagandaist theory well used for more than 100 years by the islamo Nazi pigs------you are nothing new Penelope---you are into the old time religion of islamo Nazi shit.    Now in which book of   Talmud Bavli did you read that ?   Have you ever bothered to have a thought of your own ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you were around in the 90's and watched how we strangled Iraq, I mean even M. Albright admitted it.  I bet you'd join Pegida in Germany right now, anti Islam immigration begun by a man called Lutz Bachmam.
Click to expand...


Keep betting-----I do not know a person  Pegida in Germany,
or  Lutz Bachmam       I do know that  M. Albright commented
that she supported sanctions of Iraq but did not say  "I support strangling Iraq" -----I do know that you danced with
delight on the dead bodies of tens of thousands murdered
by your beloved  Baathist pig  SADAAM-------very early in
his career---to delight sluts like you-----way back ----I believe
in the  70s ----he excuted jews in public by hanging them
from the neck----in public ---completely naked----is that
the EROTIC EXPERIENCE FOR YOU---that claimed your
filthy little islamo Nazi heart..    Well----I do know you do not
like to hear about   "jews...jews...jews".    Your beloved also
purged the Iraqi political world of all those who opposed him
very easily-----HE HAD THEM SHOT.     I did not like him
even then      Did I ever tell you about the sleazy greasy pig
he sent to the USA----in   the 1960s -----for the purpose of
encouraging terrorism------but sheer coincidence I ran into the
pig      circa 1964 at the world's fair----I was a child----but recognized him for what he was -------back then----M. T,  Mehdi------it's a secret-----My husband also ran into the
greasy pig in the 1990s       His death in 1998 was a GOOD THING.    Well---someday more will be "outed"----he died
of a heart attack-----of course he was treated at BELLEVUE---by a ZIONIST


----------



## rightwinger

Why should we attack Iran?


Obama needs to invade Canada


----------



## Penelope

*----I believe
in the 70s ----he excuted jews in public by hanging them
from the neck----in public ---completely naked----

*


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> *----I believe
> in the 70s ----he excuted jews in public by hanging them
> from the neck----in public ---completely naked----
> 
> *



you don't know how to google?    this stuff was reported in 
"Newsweek"   in the  1980s  ------I have no idea if it shows up
on the net------islamo Nazi pigs like to hack things off----
google  "early career" of   Sadaam Hussein ----Nazi sow.
Btw-----where did you hide the  bitch murdering slut   HAYAT?


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> *----I believe
> in the 70s ----he excuted jews in public by hanging them
> from the neck----in public ---completely naked----
> 
> *



1969 ,,   NAZI SLUT-----where were you?--------


----------



## irosie91

for a thrill----so dear to the heart of islamo Nazi sluts---
just google   "jews hanged in Baghdad 1969" ----there are a few
pictures ---the event was attended and celebrated by your fellow
islamo Nazi sluts.     The event was the machination of
Sadaam Hussein  ---Baathist dog


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *----I believe
> in the 70s ----he excuted jews in public by hanging them
> from the neck----in public ---completely naked----
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 ,,   NAZI SLUT-----where were you?--------
Click to expand...

now its in 1969. Its no secret how well Israel and Hussein got along, why do you think we went to war with Iraq in 03, your several attempts at assassinating him were unsuccessful.  You (Israel) made enemies out of everyone, even the British. You should of listened to the Einstein, your smartest guy and  who you ignored, so too late to cry now.  I use to think the Jews were honorable people till 2001 and I use to think those nasty arabs but I see the light now.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *----I believe
> in the 70s ----he excuted jews in public by hanging them
> from the neck----in public ---completely naked----
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 ,,   NAZI SLUT-----where were you?--------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now its in 1969. Its no secret how well Israel and Hussein got along, why do you think we went to war with Iraq in 03, your several attempts at assassinating him were unsuccessful.  You (Israel) made enemies out of everyone, even the British. You should of listened to the Einstein, your smartest guy and  who you ignored, so too late to cry now.  I use to think the Jews were honorable people till 2001 and I use to think those nasty arabs but I see the light now.
Click to expand...


listen to Einstein?     he was an ardent Zionist until
he died in  1955.       Actually it is you who should have listened to Einstein.     The claim   "I used to like jews, then
I saw the light"   is a very oft used pile of shit by Nazis like
you------you are like a caricature of standard islamo Nazi
slut--------good for you-----you are doing a  CYBERSPACE VERSION OF HEBDO.     Fret not -----I have never met
an islamo Nazi who had a good grasp of history.    It was in
1969  that sadaam decided to hang jews in the nude to
excite the  islamo Nazi sluts of the world      The actual
pictures were published in Newsweek --------the ones on the
net are a bit grainy


----------



## Penelope

9 innocent jews accused of spying, well I bet they were spying.


irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *----I believe
> in the 70s ----he excuted jews in public by hanging them
> from the neck----in public ---completely naked----
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 ,,   NAZI SLUT-----where were you?--------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now its in 1969. Its no secret how well Israel and Hussein got along, why do you think we went to war with Iraq in 03, your several attempts at assassinating him were unsuccessful.  You (Israel) made enemies out of everyone, even the British. You should of listened to the Einstein, your smartest guy and  who you ignored, so too late to cry now.  I use to think the Jews were honorable people till 2001 and I use to think those nasty arabs but I see the light now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> listen to Einstein?     he was an ardent Zionist until
> he died in  1955.       Actually it is you who should have listened to Einstein.     The claim   "I used to like jews, then
> I saw the light"   is a very oft used pile of shit by Nazis like
> you------you are like a caricature of standard islamo Nazi
> slut--------good for you-----you are doing a  CYBERSPACE VERSION OF HEBDO.     Fret not -----I have never met
> an islamo Nazi who had a good grasp of history.    It was in
> 1969  that sadaam decided to hang jews in the nude to
> excite the  islamo Nazi sluts of the world      The actual
> pictures were published in Newsweek --------the ones on the
> net are a bit grainy
Click to expand...


No he wasn't , he said not to go to Israel and not to start making nukes.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> 9 innocent jews accused of spying, well I bet they were spying.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *----I believe
> in the 70s ----he excuted jews in public by hanging them
> from the neck----in public ---completely naked----
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 ,,   NAZI SLUT-----where were you?--------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now its in 1969. Its no secret how well Israel and Hussein got along, why do you think we went to war with Iraq in 03, your several attempts at assassinating him were unsuccessful.  You (Israel) made enemies out of everyone, even the British. You should of listened to the Einstein, your smartest guy and  who you ignored, so too late to cry now.  I use to think the Jews were honorable people till 2001 and I use to think those nasty arabs but I see the light now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> listen to Einstein?     he was an ardent Zionist until
> he died in  1955.       Actually it is you who should have listened to Einstein.     The claim   "I used to like jews, then
> I saw the light"   is a very oft used pile of shit by Nazis like
> you------you are like a caricature of standard islamo Nazi
> slut--------good for you-----you are doing a  CYBERSPACE VERSION OF HEBDO.     Fret not -----I have never met
> an islamo Nazi who had a good grasp of history.    It was in
> 1969  that sadaam decided to hang jews in the nude to
> excite the  islamo Nazi sluts of the world      The actual
> pictures were published in Newsweek --------the ones on the
> net are a bit grainy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't , he said not to go to Israel and not to start making nukes.
Click to expand...



you got link for that one    NAZI SLUT?      You Nazi sows are
entertaining.    For those who do not know-----the notion that
Einstein was not a Zionist does appear in the Islamo Nazi shit
literature.      I know because I read it. -------islamo Nazi scum
DEPEND on the fact that most americans are very
history challenged   --and they are accustomed to their own kind------illiterate and unwashed dimwits        Illiteracy is their
family legacy so their notion makes sense in their world


----------



## rhodescholar

rightwinger said:


> Why should we attack Iran?



Why should i pretend you have half a brain, when you don't?


----------



## irosie91

rosie>>>
listen to Einstein?     he was an ardent Zionist until
he died in  1955.       Actually it is you who should have listened to Einstein.     The claim   "I used to like jews, then
I saw the light"   is a very oft used pile of shit by Nazis like
you------you are like a caricature of standard islamo Nazi
slut--------good for you-----you are doing a  CYBERSPACE VERSION OF HEBDO.     Fret not -----I have never met
an islamo Nazi who had a good grasp of history.    It was in
1969  that sadaam decided to hang jews in the nude to
excite the  islamo Nazi sluts of the world      The actual
pictures were published in Newsweek --------the ones on the
net are a bit grainy[/QUOTE]

Penelope>>>
No he wasn't , he said not to go to Israel and not to start making nukes.[/QUOTE]


You got that link to   EINSTEIN SAID  "don't go to Palestine"  
  Penelope dear?


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> rosie>>>
> listen to Einstein?     he was an ardent Zionist until
> he died in  1955.       Actually it is you who should have listened to Einstein.     The claim   "I used to like jews, then
> I saw the light"   is a very oft used pile of shit by Nazis like
> you------you are like a caricature of standard islamo Nazi
> slut--------good for you-----you are doing a  CYBERSPACE VERSION OF HEBDO.     Fret not -----I have never met
> an islamo Nazi who had a good grasp of history.    It was in
> 1969  that sadaam decided to hang jews in the nude to
> excite the  islamo Nazi sluts of the world      The actual
> pictures were published in Newsweek --------the ones on the
> net are a bit grainy



Penelope>>>
No he wasn't , he said not to go to Israel and not to start making nukes.[/QUOTE]


You got that link to   EINSTEIN SAID  "don't go to Palestine" 
  Penelope dear?[/QUOTE]


http://www.amazon.com/Einstein-Israel-Zionism-Provocative-Middle/dp/B0048EL87S


Einstein on Israel and Zionism: His Provocative Ideas About the Middle East Hardcover – Bargain Price, May 26, 2009

by Fred Jerome and

The Atlantic gets Einstein wrong twice 8211 Mondoweiss


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rosie>>>
> listen to Einstein?     he was an ardent Zionist until
> he died in  1955.       Actually it is you who should have listened to Einstein.     The claim   "I used to like jews, then
> I saw the light"   is a very oft used pile of shit by Nazis like
> you------you are like a caricature of standard islamo Nazi
> slut--------good for you-----you are doing a  CYBERSPACE VERSION OF HEBDO.     Fret not -----I have never met
> an islamo Nazi who had a good grasp of history.    It was in
> 1969  that sadaam decided to hang jews in the nude to
> excite the  islamo Nazi sluts of the world      The actual
> pictures were published in Newsweek --------the ones on the
> net are a bit grainy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope>>>
> No he wasn't , he said not to go to Israel and not to start making nukes.
Click to expand...



You got that link to   EINSTEIN SAID  "don't go to Palestine"
  Penelope dear?[/QUOTE]


http://www.amazon.com/Einstein-Israel-Zionism-Provocative-Middle/dp/B0048EL87S


Einstein on Israel and Zionism: His Provocative Ideas About the Middle East Hardcover – Bargain Price, May 26, 2009

by Fred Jerome and

The Atlantic gets Einstein wrong twice 8211 Mondoweiss[/QUOTE]

your citation provides nothing more than the fact that Einstein---as a jewish Zionist had many thing to say about
the fact and someone wrote a book about it---you remain a lying   islamo Nazi sow


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rosie>>>
> listen to Einstein?     he was an ardent Zionist until
> he died in  1955.       Actually it is you who should have listened to Einstein.     The claim   "I used to like jews, then
> I saw the light"   is a very oft used pile of shit by Nazis like
> you------you are like a caricature of standard islamo Nazi
> slut--------good for you-----you are doing a  CYBERSPACE VERSION OF HEBDO.     Fret not -----I have never met
> an islamo Nazi who had a good grasp of history.    It was in
> 1969  that sadaam decided to hang jews in the nude to
> excite the  islamo Nazi sluts of the world      The actual
> pictures were published in Newsweek --------the ones on the
> net are a bit grainy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope>>>
> No he wasn't , he said not to go to Israel and not to start making nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You got that link to   EINSTEIN SAID  "don't go to Palestine"
> Penelope dear?
Click to expand...



http://www.amazon.com/Einstein-Israel-Zionism-Provocative-Middle/dp/B0048EL87S


Einstein on Israel and Zionism: His Provocative Ideas About the Middle East Hardcover – Bargain Price, May 26, 2009

by Fred Jerome and

The Atlantic gets Einstein wrong twice 8211 Mondoweiss[/QUOTE]

your citation provides nothing more than the fact that Einstein---as a jewish Zionist had many thing to say about
the fact and someone wrote a book about it---you remain a lying   islamo Nazi sow[/QUOTE]

You asked I provided. Those are his words not the authors, but put in a book.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rosie>>>
> listen to Einstein?     he was an ardent Zionist until
> he died in  1955.       Actually it is you who should have listened to Einstein.     The claim   "I used to like jews, then
> I saw the light"   is a very oft used pile of shit by Nazis like
> you------you are like a caricature of standard islamo Nazi
> slut--------good for you-----you are doing a  CYBERSPACE VERSION OF HEBDO.     Fret not -----I have never met
> an islamo Nazi who had a good grasp of history.    It was in
> 1969  that sadaam decided to hang jews in the nude to
> excite the  islamo Nazi sluts of the world      The actual
> pictures were published in Newsweek --------the ones on the
> net are a bit grainy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope>>>
> No he wasn't , he said not to go to Israel and not to start making nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You got that link to   EINSTEIN SAID  "don't go to Palestine"
> Penelope dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Einstein-Israel-Zionism-Provocative-Middle/dp/B0048EL87S
> 
> 
> Einstein on Israel and Zionism: His Provocative Ideas About the Middle East Hardcover – Bargain Price, May 26, 2009
> 
> by Fred Jerome and
> 
> The Atlantic gets Einstein wrong twice 8211 Mondoweiss
Click to expand...


your citation provides nothing more than the fact that Einstein---as a jewish Zionist had many thing to say about
the fact and someone wrote a book about it---you remain a lying   islamo Nazi sow[/QUOTE]

You asked I provided. Those are his words not the authors, but put in a book.[/QUOTE]

what word?      you simply cited a book on sale?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

rhodescholar said:


> The ten years of wasted time playing this game of charade diplomacy while iran builds nuclear weapons, and foments war across the mideast, all of which have served no purpose other than to grant the scum of the earth: khameini, putin, the chinese dictatorship and other rat holes with the message that the West, and in particular, the US, is a paper tiger afraid of its own shadow.
> 
> Iran is constructing a broad array of nuclear weapons to cement their hold on Lebanon, Yemen, Gaza and iraq - and make themselves immune from any attempts to conduct regime change, both internal and external.  I've no doubt that psychopathic, cancerous, murderous regimes like iran's would use them on their own people to stay in power, a notion supported by their willingness to mass murder hundreds, if not thousands, of their own citizens in 2009 and at other times.
> 
> Obama needs to understand that there is no reasoning or negotiating with a regime of this nature; their sole existence is war and to spread their diseased version of islamic theocratic revolution across the mideast, and ultimately, entire world.
> 
> Extending these pointless negotiations will achieve nothing save grant the iranian filth more time to achieve a nuclear weapon, most of which is undoubtedly clandestine.  This is nothing to say of the Parchin and Fordow facilities at which iran's regime has never allowed inspections of any kind.
> 
> Even if an agreement of some kind were signed, any rational human knows such a piece of paper with the iranian dung would not be worth the paper it is printed on.
> 
> It would be better to strike them now, and exterminate this horrific regime now, before they have pulled a north korea or pakistan and tested a weapon that comes as a surprise to Western intelligence agencies.
> 
> Is there a man in the room, obama?



Pretty clueless for you to somehow pretend to offer political advice to the prez. 

Seriously -- Obama should just bomb them? What the hell for? They aren't attacking us.


----------



## High_Gravity

I am sure all you guys screaming for us to attack Iran will enlist in the Army as soon as it happens right?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

High_Gravity said:


> I am sure all you guys screaming for us to attack Iran will enlist in the Army as soon as it happens right?



They will "volunteer" other peoples children.


----------



## rhodescholar

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Pretty clueless for you to somehow pretend to offer political advice to the prez.  Seriously -- Obama should just bomb them? What the hell for? They aren't attacking us.



You ignore the 241 US marines and 85 diplomats killed in Beirut in '83, the thousands of dead and wounded US GIs from iran in Iraq from 2003 forward, the US citizens murdered in Israel - all by iran's hand - and you call me clueless?  Grow a brain, iran has injured or killed more americans than any single nation since the Viet Nam war, they have a lot coming due to them, and hopefully it will be a bill paid at the end of a cruise missile, a .50 cal ma deuce, and the nearest lampost/hangman's noose at the Hague.


----------



## rhodescholar

High_Gravity said:


> I am sure all you guys screaming for us to attack Iran will enlist in the Army as soon as it happens right?



ZZZZzzzzzzzz....same old weak-minded, dimwit "rebuttal" from the 3rd-grade cheering section.

#1-I did serve, prob for longer than you are alive
#2-you do not have to be in the army to want to attack a terrorist, criminal, cancerous regime
#3-no one cares what you think


----------



## rhodescholar

Mad_Cabbie said:


> They will "volunteer" other peoples children.



Dimwit, since the entire armed forces is voluntary no one has to "volunteer" anyone else.


----------



## High_Gravity

rhodescholar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure all you guys screaming for us to attack Iran will enlist in the Army as soon as it happens right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZzzzzzzzz....same old weak-minded, dimwit "rebuttal" from the 3rd-grade cheering section.
> 
> #1-I did serve, prob for longer than you are alive
> #2-you do not have to be in the army to want to attack a terrorist, criminal, cancerous regime
> #3-no one cares what you think
Click to expand...

 
Ha! You obviously care asshole, you responded!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

rhodescholar said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will "volunteer" other peoples children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimwit, since the entire armed forces is voluntary no one has to "volunteer" anyone else.
Click to expand...


Unless you, yourself are going to sign up and fight; then yes, you are volunteering other people.

You, calling someone a dimwit, is rather stupid.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

rhodescholar said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty clueless for you to somehow pretend to offer political advice to the prez.  Seriously -- Obama should just bomb them? What the hell for? They aren't attacking us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the 241 US marines and 85 diplomats killed in Beirut in '83, the thousands of dead and wounded US GIs from iran in Iraq from 2003 forward, the US citizens murdered in Israel - all by iran's hand - and you call me clueless?  Grow a brain, iran has injured or killed more americans than any single nation since the Viet Nam war, they have a lot coming due to them, and hopefully it will be a bill paid at the end of a cruise missile, a .50 cal ma deuce, and the nearest lampost/hangman's noose at the Hague.
Click to expand...


You want to go to war over something that happened in 1983??? Dude, it's not Obama's call! He can't just attack another country over crap like that, if they aren't attacking us RIGHT NOW, than NO!


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rosie>>>
> listen to Einstein?     he was an ardent Zionist until
> he died in  1955.       Actually it is you who should have listened to Einstein.     The claim   "I used to like jews, then
> I saw the light"   is a very oft used pile of shit by Nazis like
> you------you are like a caricature of standard islamo Nazi
> slut--------good for you-----you are doing a  CYBERSPACE VERSION OF HEBDO.     Fret not -----I have never met
> an islamo Nazi who had a good grasp of history.    It was in
> 1969  that sadaam decided to hang jews in the nude to
> excite the  islamo Nazi sluts of the world      The actual
> pictures were published in Newsweek --------the ones on the
> net are a bit grainy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope>>>
> No he wasn't , he said not to go to Israel and not to start making nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You got that link to   EINSTEIN SAID  "don't go to Palestine"
> Penelope dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Einstein-Israel-Zionism-Provocative-Middle/dp/B0048EL87S
> 
> 
> Einstein on Israel and Zionism: His Provocative Ideas About the Middle East Hardcover – Bargain Price, May 26, 2009
> 
> by Fred Jerome and
> 
> The Atlantic gets Einstein wrong twice 8211 Mondoweiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your citation provides nothing more than the fact that Einstein---as a jewish Zionist had many thing to say about
> the fact and someone wrote a book about it---you remain a lying   islamo Nazi sow
Click to expand...


You asked I provided. Those are his words not the authors, but put in a book.[/QUOTE]

what word?      you simply cited a book on sale?[/QUOTE]

well    Penelope---Nazi sow parrot-------to what WORDS
do you allude that you imagine Einstein wrote or said?---
you cited a book-----which I do not have ---which you picked up off a well known Nazi shit propaganda website-----is that the best Nazi sows can do?


----------



## rhodescholar

High_Gravity said:


> Ha! You obviously care asshole, you responded!



Low IQ idiot, NO ONE cares what you wrote, I merely responded for the benefit of new posters to help them with your idiocies.


----------



## rhodescholar

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Unless you, yourself are going to sign up and fight; then yes, you are volunteering other people.



Really shit for brains?  So I need to join a road crew in my city if i want better paved streets, or become a teacher if i want better schools?  

Yeah, you're a fucking idiot, and represent the pro-iran terror apologists/anti-west far left turds quite well with your 3rd-grade level reasoning.


----------



## rhodescholar

Mad_Cabbie said:


> You want to go to war over something that happened in 1983??? Dude, it's not Obama's call! He can't just attack another country over crap like that, if they aren't attacking us RIGHT NOW, than NO!



For those of us over 12, 1983 was not that long ago and I remember it quite well.  Funny the far leftists like this will be the first to rail against the US for its involvement in the removal of mossadegh in 1953, but but but the US is supposed to accept the maiming and murder of its troops as recently as 5 years ago.  This does not include iran's illegal nuclear weapons program, which must be stopped at all costs.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

rhodescholar said:


> For those of us over 12, 1983 was not that long ago and I remember it quite well.  Funny the far leftists like this will be the first to rail against the US for its involvement in the removal of mossadegh in 1953, but but but the US is supposed to accept the maiming and murder of its troops as recently as 5 years ago.  This does not include iran's illegal nuclear weapons program, which must be stopped at all costs.



Yes, 1983 is ancient history in the world of politics. 

No, it does NOT have to be stopped AT ALL COSTS you twit! For your information, I'm not a "leftist" whatever the hell you mean by that. I'm a libertarian who believes we should stay out of crap that DOES NOT CONCERN US.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

rhodescholar said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you, yourself are going to sign up and fight; then yes, you are volunteering other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really shit for brains?  So I need to join a road crew in my city if i want better paved streets, or become a teacher if i want better schools?
> 
> Yeah, you're a fucking idiot, and represent the pro-iran terror apologists/anti-west far left turds quite well with your 3rd-grade level reasoning.
Click to expand...


Grow up ... seriously.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

rhodescholar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! You obviously care asshole, you responded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low IQ idiot, NO ONE cares what you wrote, I merely responded for the benefit of new posters to help them with your idiocies.
Click to expand...


I care, speak for yourself you twit.


----------



## High_Gravity

rhodescholar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! You obviously care asshole, you responded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low IQ idiot, NO ONE cares what you wrote, I merely responded for the benefit of new posters to help them with your idiocies.
Click to expand...


Eat my balls asshole!


----------



## rhodescholar

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Yes, 1983 is ancient history in the world of politics.



To the 12 year old like you, it is.



> No, it does NOT have to be stopped AT ALL COSTS



Yes it does moron.  Right now iran is being buried under a falling oil price, and can only beg Saudi arabia and others to stop producing to drive up the price.  Once it has nuclear weapons, it can conduct terrorism even more intensely against its enemies - who could no longer strike back due to iran's nuclear umbrella.  Those with brains can see how the game is played several moves ahead, dim people like you use juvenile ron paulesque slogans like "US needs to end foreign entanglements!" and "end the fed".  Just too fucking stupid, and completely lacking in the ability to grasp even moderately complex topics.



> For your information, I'm not a "leftist" whatever the hell you mean by that. I'm a libertarian who believes we should stay out of crap that DOES NOT CONCERN US.



Yeah idiot, the mideast doesn't concern us...just the entire planet you fucking tool.  80% of the energy comes from there, idiot, should the US just leave, cut and run, and let the worst scum of humanity - iran - threaten and attack our allies?  And then stupid people like you will turn around and claim "no one trusts the US!" - yeah idiot, because we are unreliable when things get tough, like Reagan in '83 when the barracks were bombed.  We should have crushed iran then, but instead reagan did the stupid thing you propose - just run.  Unlike dimwits like you, I learn from my mistakes.


----------



## rhodescholar

High_Gravity said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! You obviously care asshole, you responded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low IQ idiot, NO ONE cares what you wrote, I merely responded for the benefit of new posters to help them with your idiocies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eat my
Click to expand...


Idiot c-nt ignored....with the rest of the bottom-feeding, mentally ill garbage.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

rhodescholar said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 1983 is ancient history in the world of politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the 12 year old like you, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does NOT have to be stopped AT ALL COSTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does moron.  Right now iran is being buried under a falling oil price, and can only beg Saudi arabia and others to stop producing to drive up the price.  Once it has nuclear weapons, it can conduct terrorism even more intensely against its enemies - who could no longer strike back due to iran's nuclear umbrella.  Those with brains can see how the game is played several moves ahead, dim people like you use juvenile ron paulesque slogans like "US needs to end foreign entanglements!" and "end the fed".  Just too fucking stupid, and completely lacking in the ability to grasp even moderately complex topics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your information, I'm not a "leftist" whatever the hell you mean by that. I'm a libertarian who believes we should stay out of crap that DOES NOT CONCERN US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah idiot, the mideast doesn't concern us...just the entire planet you fucking tool.  80% of the energy comes from there, idiot, should the US just leave, cut and run, and let the worst scum of humanity - iran - threaten and attack our allies?  And then stupid people like you will turn around and claim "no one trusts the US!" - yeah idiot, because we are unreliable when things get tough, like Reagan in '83 when the barracks were bombed.  We should have crushed iran then, but instead reagan did the stupid thing you propose - just run.  Unlike dimwits like you, I learn from my mistakes.
Click to expand...


^^^^ I'm supposed to read this garbage? 

Pass.


----------



## rhodescholar

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I'm supposed to read this garbage? Pass.



You're right, it's too complicated for low IQ trash like you, better leave these situations to the adults.  Run along little girl, do try and remember that ron paul slogans can't always make up for a complete lack of reasoning power or ability to grasp a situation, both of which you lack in spades.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

rhodescholar said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to read this garbage? Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it's too complicated for low IQ trash like you, better leave these situations to the adults.  Run along little girl, do try and remember that ron paul slogans can't always make up for a complete lack of reasoning power or ability to grasp a situation, both of which you lack in spades.
Click to expand...


Says the girl picking her nose in her avie, OK -- bye! Next time, bring an actual brain to the thread. 

Yes, it was complete, unadulterated, garbage -- nothing but whining and lame, fourth grade insults. You aren't really worth the effort of being serious. 

Please go play on the freeway, you fucking clown.


----------



## High_Gravity

rhodescholar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! You obviously care asshole, you responded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low IQ idiot, NO ONE cares what you wrote, I merely responded for the benefit of new posters to help them with your idiocies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eat my
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot c-nt ignored....with the rest of the bottom-feeding, mentally ill garbage.
Click to expand...

 
pussy!


----------



## rhodescholar

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Says the girl...



Asshole scumbag, GTFO out of my thread, I've already reported you once for trolling.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

rhodescholar said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the girl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole scumbag, GTFO out of my thread, I've already reported you once for trolling.
Click to expand...


No thanks, you are the one who got off topic and started with the personal attacks. 

Bombing Iran is a DUMB idea -- I could not care less if that upsets you.


----------



## rhodescholar

Back to the OP and those mentally stable, a war with iran is inevitable - and justifiable.  Iran, as the world's #1 terror state, fomenting wars in four other countries, in violation of at least four UN security council resolutions, must be wiped off the map.  The sooner khameini, rafsanjani and the other filth in that regime - along with nasrallah the lebanese dog - are put to death, the better this world will be.


----------



## irosie91

rhodescholar said:


> Back to the OP and those mentally stable, a war with iran is inevitable - and justifiable.  Iran, as the world's #1 terror state, fomenting wars in four other countries, in violation of at least four UN security council resolutions, must be wiped off the map.  The sooner khameini, rafsanjani and the other filth in that regime - along with nasrallah the lebanese dog - are put to death, the better this world will be.




Scholar----I have no doubt that the US will have to face off with Iran eventually----but we really cannot  just  "attack".   
Whatever happens-----the islamo Nazis will claim 
      "DA JOOOOOS"


----------



## rhodescholar

irosie91 said:


> Scholar----I have no doubt that the US will have to face off with Iran eventually----but we really cannot  just  "attack".   Whatever happens-----the islamo Nazis will claim "DA JOOOOOS"



Their opinions are of no interest to me; the free world will do what is necessary - my only concern is the effect it will have on the price of oil to the global economy.  If obama had any brains he'd attack now since oil prices are at a 6 or 7 year low.


----------



## montelatici

rhodescholar said:


> Back to the OP and those mentally stable, a war with iran is inevitable - and justifiable.  Iran, as the world's #1 terror state, fomenting wars in four other countries, in violation of at least four UN security council resolutions, must be wiped off the map.  The sooner khameini, rafsanjani and the other filth in that regime - along with nasrallah the lebanese dog - are put to death, the better this world will be.



What countries would Iran be "fomenting" war?  How is Iran a "terror" state?  You fare the filthy racist ignoramus that should be banned.


----------



## RandomVariable

irosie91 said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am optimistic that the ongoing mess in Iraq-----will ultimately poison Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish obama had the brains to convince ISIS that we'd leave them alone if they headed due south-east into iran, but that's far too complex for him to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nah------I do not believe it will happen that way------Iranian nuts will get even MORE hot on shariah filth and that
> system will send Iran down the tubes-----of Iran may even decide to declare a  CALIPHATE to include  Afghanistan
Click to expand...

We do not have to attack Iran. What we should do is lay down a perimeter around Israel and Jordan and tell Iran to dump their nuclear program in the sea. As far as Afghanistan and Pakistan to the east of Iran ISIS is already recruiting there so there will be no Iranian Caliphate there. (Afghanistan is 80% Sunni.) To the west of Iran it is only a matter of time before ISIS runs that country. Look at this from Iran's point of view. They fought an 8 year war with Iraq that was not religious and they had new American hardware and training and they still filled the fields around their cities with bodies of the men from the front lines. Some of whom died in the oil filled pits which the Iranian soldiers charged into and then Iraqis lit on fire. There was gas used in that war also I think. ISIS takes Syria, which it will, and ISIS gets those chemical weapons and Iran knows better than anyone that people lie to inspectors. Russia was mentioned. They are hurting from the Ukraine conflict. Strategically they really can not lose that. The west knows what a huge win it would be for them. That could start to really spiral upwards. Russia is parading its nuclear missiles in the street these days. I figure it is a hail-marry bluff but then again not something to be ruled out. Real men use nukes, right? Iran is also in too many places at the same time. They have Hezbollah attacking Syria, their effort to keep Iraq under their thumb, and they are playing in Yemen. The Houthi, Shia, have taken at least partial control of the country. While this might provide a way to keep Sunni terrorist, ISIS inspired of course, from attacking Paris it also plays into the hand of Iran although Iran can probably not make much of it at the moment. Iran's workload is what gave Israel the nerve to airstrike the Iranian and Hezbollah generals in Gaza. Hezbollah has pledged to reply in-kind so there might be some rockets out of Lebanon later this week. Saudi Arabia, while 85% Sunni, is calm but Egypt, mostly Sunni, is probably more unstable than most would like to admit. Pockets of ISIS supporters are also forming in those countries.

So, no, we do not have to attack Iran. We should just remind them what they are up against and tell them to dump their nuclear program in the sea. Then, maybe, we will play nice with them. Other than that just sit back and enjoy the popcorn. Just hold the popper out the window and cover your eyes. After all, real men use nukes.


----------



## irosie91

Random      you are no idiot----just overly optimistic


----------



## RandomVariable

irosie91 said:


> Random      you are no idiot----just overly optimistic


Thanks? You know the world is in a bad state when envisioning it all ending is nuclear apocalypse is optimistic.  I do not actually think that the Iranians will do exactly as we say but we are in the position of power. We are by far not equal players. Iran has the dilemma that they need the bomb as soon as possible. Rushing it will set off too many warning bells in the West however. I see the wild card in all this, the factor which could makes things sooner rather than later is if Russia decides that it can get the Ukraine through meddling in the ME. The biggest play being handing Iran a bomb straight out.


----------



## irosie91

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random      you are no idiot----just overly optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks? You know the world is in a bad state when envisioning it all ending is nuclear apocalypse is optimistic.  I do not actually think that the Iranians will do exactly as we say but we are in the position of power. We are by far not equal players. Iran has the dilemma that they need the bomb as soon as possible. Rushing it will set off too many warning bells in the West however. I see the wild card in all this, the factor which could makes things sooner rather than later is if Russia decides that it can get the Ukraine through meddling in the ME. The biggest play being handing Iran a bomb straight out.
Click to expand...


random --- I have decided that you are intelligent  (lucky you)
Many people do not understand that  "THE BOMB"  is a political issue -------and part of the ongoing  POWER PLAY
in which Iran is engaged.  -------In itself it is really something like a non-issue.      The Iranians are pigs with or without 
(PS---that means the government----not  "ALL IRANIANS"---
most of the babies are cute)


----------

